
How truly great entrepreneurs manage their time – A Founder's Notebook - h43k3r
https://davidjaxon.wordpress.com/2015/06/04/how-truly-great-entrepreneurs-manage-their-time/
======
h43k3r
One thing that I have noticed is that these people know what they want to
learn and they only learn that.

General people try to learn as many things as possible.

